# More than one way to mill a cedar



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I know TexasTimbers does this, cut cookies of his RBE. I had a short piece of cedar log laying around I had saved for "something", just not quite sure what at the time. It dawned on me today (between pouring rainstorms) to cut some small rustic table top slabs.

You can see I don't stand the log straight up. I have cut many smaller pieces like this for game/fish mounts for a local taxidermist. I found if I cut them on a angle they do not check and bust open, they dry intact. It does make for a weird edge that needs softened/rounded over, but the plus side they are larger cut on a bias.

So anyway it's pouring again and I am shut down so here are the pictures. Cut 1 3/4" thick. You can see the 24" framing square in a couple of the pics. They are pretty decent size.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Those look good. I was wondering how you are securing them? I've got some large ones that we cut off the butt of a log because they had too many deep flutes to make boards. We're currently using them for stools under the shade tree near the mill. I could see them turning out some nice mounts.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> I was wondering how you are securing them?


I built my own deck. It is setting on wood piers and the whole thing is backfilled with rock. The drive really slopes away from the shed door where I push the mill head back into at night. I just dig a hole and let the log lay in it, I scoop rock back in to secure it. There is also a big vice grip on the rail the log is touching. Probably not the safest setup...but I have done it plenty. I just go slow with a sharp blade.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren That is some nice looking wood. Seeing how you proped the wood in a hole to cut the slices reminds me of me. Most of the things I do, I tell the people watching "Dont try this at home". I have been known to use a skill saw with 2 hands, holding the blade gaurd back to cut mortis to recessing a 2x4 into a 6x6 post. Disclamer: DONT TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't cut any cedar that way in nearly 3 years. My wife wanted a "welcome plaque" to rout some welcome stuff on and hang by the front door, so as I was cutting table tops one day like you did here, I took what was left out of my "slabbing pit" I had dug between the rails, hooked the tongs to it to lift it out with the skidsteer and it spoke to me. It said "I am the welcome plaque and pedestal too. Seal me in wax for 3 years and carve on me after I dry out slow enough no to crack my exposed end grain." :laughing:

So I threw some wax on it and just like it said, it has not cracked even a little. You can't see how pretty it is with all that wax on it but maybe i will remember to update it later in this decade. 









While you are at it, don't forget to cut a couple of end-matched tops. They are right popular. I had cut probably 50 tops and 8 - 10 were end matched. They're were all gone pronto. this was when I was still open to the public. I haven't been pushing them anywhere but they sell well. You won't be dissapointed. Alot of people like the flood coat epoxy on table tops. I don't care for the plastic look of it anymore. I liked it for a while until I discovered polymerized tung oil - I love that stuff.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

daren, thats some very beautiful wood. i got a question about you'r mill and about you'r setup. first of all is that mill ya got the same as the one in northern tool and equipment? i'm thinking about buying that one to start out with. also is that in the city that you mill? i'm looking at buying a house in town but didn't think you could have one in town. are they loud or just sound like a lawn mower? thanks


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ESCANABAJOSH said:


> first of all is that mill ya got the same as the one in northern tool and equipment?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying that one to start out with.
> 
> ...


No I have a http://www.taschmid.com/, I cannot speak on the other brands but am very satisfied with mine. 

Yes I mill in town. I am zoned commercial and try to take the neighbors into concern. I rarely fire the mill up before 9:00 a.m.

Really my mill is quieter than my riding lawn mower. It has a smooth running 13 HP Honda. My mower is kinda loud.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I knew a guy back in Oregon that would slab off smaller diameter Myrtle to be planed down, sanded, drilled, and fitted with clock works to sell to the tourists on their way to the coast... I made a clock like that for a HS wood shop project...
The shop has since been sold a couple of times, and they no longer make clocks from what I can tell... 

http://www.myrtlewood.com/

I always loved the smell of that place!


----------

